# 5 x Abyssinian x kittens



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re homed*

*We at Animal lifeline UK helped to find these a rescue placement you can see their thread here * Login • Animal Lifeline UK


























*These were caught by Susie and her team in the west midlands, who contacted us at Animal Lifeline UK to ask if we would help to find a rescue placement for them. We along with Harriet from Aby welfare helped to find a loving home for their dad a pure Abyssinian back in the summer months. Dad sadly tested positive for FIV but Patsy has had all these kittens tested and I am happy to say that none of the them have tested positive for FIV.
These kittens will be neutered, Vaccinated,worm flea treated and micro chipped before they go off to their new homes.4 have had their 1st vacs and will need another in 2 weeks time. The 5th will not be ready until after Christmas as she has only just arrived at the rescue.Any one interested in homing them please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal lifeline UK Team

Here is a picture of dad who we helped , he is now living in a lovely new home.*


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> *We at Animal lifeline UK helped to find these a rescue placement you can see their thread here * Login • Animal Lifeline UK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How gorgeous are they!

Fingers crossed they find forever homes quickly

Clare x


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh my, aren't they stunning? Such beautiful coats. Love Abyssinians


----------

